# Business Management and Administration?



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I have 2 MIS degrees, and I've had few problems thus far. The degree itself won't get you a job, but I haven't seen anyone look down their nose. 

What I like about MIS, and management in general, is that it provides a good base to do a number of different things. If you want to make sure you're prepared for a wide-ranging set of tasks and processes, and believe yourself capable of going and digging up those opportunities, business degrees are good. If you want everything to be perfectly planned out, know what job you're going to have in 5 years, and become incredibly specialized at just one thing (ugh), choose accounting or pick another major.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

vanillaicecream said:


> @_searcheagle_
> Oh.. ok! Thank you for clearing that up! Hm, so you wouldn't necessarily recommend a MIS degree? I guess a couple of our family friends do something with MIS, and they have good jobs at the university and are also in a really good financial state. So my parents were saying to try that...


I think a business major has value and a computer science major has value. But I think that the two can create a hybrid that isn't enough of each. I think many MIS success stories come in with a lot of experience in programing, so if you have a lot experience (or are willing to put it in) it can work out for you.

I share a cube with a woman who got her degree in MIS. She has been a supervisor in things unrelated to Information Systems since she graduated many years ago. 

My roommate in college graduated with a degree in MIS. He bounced around several places until he gathered enough IS experience to stay at one spot. 

One of the job responsibilities of many MIS grads is setting up networks: splicing wires, setting up equipment. As a result, some colleges have stopped offering the MIS major. 

UCF may slash five degree programs - Central Florida Future - University of Central Florida


----------

